# Cheap towels for homebirth!



## Lyric_grace

Hi,

I tried to look for these towels mentioned on here before but couldn't find anything. If I'm repeating someone else please forgive me. I'm a homebirth hopeful and have been looking around for some cheap towels that I won't mind disposing of after the birth and I came across these form ikea. Only 19p each. They are only handtowels but I can pick up 26 to scatter around for less than £5 which I think is a bargain :thumbup:. I will of course be asking family and friends for any old towels they may want to get rid of as well. But thought it might help someone? And I do enjoy using my sowing machine so I might even have a go at stitching a few together!

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20075966#


----------



## rachiedata

We've got a few that have been liberated from hotels over the years that will do really nicely for thie birth haha! Thanks for the link though, don't think you can really have too many. I've stocked up on Primark pillows as well (£3 for two) for extra comfort etc.

I'm getting the sewing machine out later today to make a start on a patchwork baby blanket :crib:


----------



## Bournefree

I think you might be a little over the top on the number of towels you have!:shock:
:winkwink:


----------



## Lyric_grace

Bournefree said:


> I think you might be a little over the top on the number of towels you have!:shock:
> :winkwink:

:haha: I haven't actually bought them yet! I was just imagining how many I can get for £5! I think they are quite small so I imagine 4 of them sewn together would make a normal(ish) size towel. I have cream carpets too so I was hoping to cover all the floor!


----------



## gertrude

I've been looking for a reason/excuse to get new towels in the house so I'm going to use my current ones (some of which are over 10 years old) and then get new ones for us to use in the bathroom :D


----------



## Thumper

gertrude said:


> I've been looking for a reason/excuse to get new towels in the house so I'm going to use my current ones (some of which are over 10 years old) and then get new ones for us to use in the bathroom :D

Such a great idea! We've just got a new bathroom in too so that would be perfect timing :winkwink: All my towels are old and scabby so it's about time we had new ones lol

Also- cream carpet!?! You're brave! :haha: I recommend a tarpaulin rather than towels :winkwink:


----------



## gertrude

we painted our bathroom last year and I've been dying to have new towels since :D this is the perfect excuse/reason :D

what I'll do if I don't have a HB I don't know :D


----------



## Lyric_grace

Thumper said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a reason/excuse to get new towels in the house so I'm going to use my current ones (some of which are over 10 years old) and then get new ones for us to use in the bathroom :D
> 
> Such a great idea! We've just got a new bathroom in too so that would be perfect timing :winkwink: All my towels are old and scabby so it's about time we had new ones lol
> 
> Also- cream carpet!?! You're brave! :haha: I recommend a tarpaulin rather than towels :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will be getting some shower curtains and other covers as well, I doubt at the point of labour I'll be bothered about the carpet anyway. I can always change it to laminate if it gets ruined! :haha:


----------



## bubbles

I had an old kingsize duvet I was going to use and liberated some towles from family


----------

